# Health Insurance



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Any suggestions for health insurance companies for global coverage (excluding USA).

Found: 
https://www.geobluetravelinsurance.com/

They are cheaper than BUPA, Aetna, Cigna, but they keep on increasing their rates by 25% per year. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

For what purpose - holiday travel or residency as that makes a difference?


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> For what purpose - holiday travel or residency as that makes a difference?


Residency


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, so why isn't your employer providing it ?


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, so why isn't your employer providing it ?


I am looking for a global coverage and not only UAE/GCC


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Check these which I found when I moved here:

posting about health insurances


----------



## jrob2004 (Mar 2, 2016)

debbie790 said:


> I am looking for a global coverage and not only UAE/GCC


Hi, we have a number of employees who wish to add additional coverage to their company policy, or add additional family members, the companies broker and insurer should be able to do this at a little extra cost to yourself, certainly cheaper then going and finding your own.


----------



## macois (Mar 26, 2013)

I have found GeoBlue to be expensive unless you maintain a US health plan. Cigna has affordable plans and you can add or remove benefits as needed. Really, you need to consider each plan based on your nationality and where you are living - pricing can vary dramatically even with the same company.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried:

GLOBALITY - Globality YouGenio

http://www.foyerglobalhealth.com/en...atriates/compare-health-insurance-expatriates

https://www.cignaglobal.com

Like to know their overall experience + claim reimbursements.

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

debbie790 said:


> Has anyone tried:
> 
> GLOBALITY - Globality YouGenio
> 
> ...


Globability is a good value with their comprehensive plans. Last time I checked however they were not DHA compliant. I have used Now Health for several years and they were great, but they increased their prices last year so much that I gave up. Currently I am using Aviva Gulf Solutions (international insurance but DHA compliant) and I am happy overall. Direct billing or pay and claim - never had a problem but it takes 2-3 weeks before they will pay your claim. You may also check Morgan Price, I remember their international insurance was quite a good value.

I suggest you to contact Medibroker or Pacific Prime, as they will be able to give you a comprehensive comparison sheet based on your preferences, something that is hard to do manually as it takes too much time.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

debbie790 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any suggestions for health insurance companies for global coverage (excluding USA).
> 
> ...


Dammam has very good rates which covers Canada and US


----------



## Wissam1987 (May 17, 2016)

Dear debbie, how many members we r talking about ? If i may ask who is your current insurer as some insurers are flexible and can provide you with a topup for a minimal fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

